# Leer un señal entrante en el lpt1



## turko312 (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola como estan necesitaria, saber como puedo hacer para leer un señal entrantante por algun pin de lpt1 en visual basic,.para que active distintos tipos de funciones,. en general es que tengo que tener el monitoreo de 5 lineas telefonicas, entonces cuando una suene va a entrar una señal por el lpt1 , el programa identifica la señal y activa una ventana para poder llenar datos de la conversacion, disculpen si no me se expresar muy bien.-  Y tambien me gustaria saber como mandar una señal por algun pin del lpt1, para que se active un dispositivo, Gracias.-


----------



## ChaD (Sep 2, 2007)

Por que elegiste el puerto paralelo?


----------



## turko312 (Sep 13, 2007)

Disculpa la demora en contestar elegi el puerto paralelo, porque me parecio que era el mas facil de usar vos me recomendarias otro, cual?
Gracias


----------



## ChaD (Sep 13, 2007)

El otro puerto posible es el serie. No se bien como es lo que necesitas, quizas podrias conectar todas las centrales al mismo pin del puerto serie y que envien codigos distintos a la pc, el problema vendria en el caso que se activen simultaneamente. Vos luego reconocerías cual se activo y harias lo que tengas que hacer. Si sabes manejar el paralelo hacelo con ese.


----------

